# Cable VGA: Hágalo Usted Mismo!



## pic-man

Este mensaje es solamente para comentar que acabo de hacer un cable VGA de 9 metros que necesitaba en el trabajo. No es ninguna novedad ya que he visto cables comerciales de hasta 15 metros. La cosa es que si alguien necesita un cable VGA largo por cualquier motivo lo puede hacer. Yo lo hice con cable UTP, supongo que si necesitan distancias mayores sería bueno utilizar algún tipo de cable que tenga blindaje.

Bueno, la cosa es que consulté el pinout de los cables VGA en esta página: VGA pinout and wiring. Que es el mismo que muestro a continuación:



		Código:
	

Pin    Name    Dir    Description
1    RED        Red Video (75 ohm, 0.7 V p-p)
2    GREEN        Green Video (75 ohm, 0.7 V p-p)
3    BLUE        Blue Video (75 ohm, 0.7 V p-p)
4    ID2        Monitor ID Bit 2
5    GND        Ground
6    RGND        Red Ground
7    GGND        Green Ground
8    BGND        Blue Ground
9    KEY    -    Key (No pin)
10    SGND        Sync Ground
11    ID0        Monitor ID Bit 0
12    ID1 or SDA    Monitor ID Bit 1
13    HSYNC        Horizontal Sync (or Composite Sync)
14    VSYNC        Vertical Sync
15    ID3 or SCL    Monitor ID Bit 3

El cable UTP solamente tiene 8 cables asi que decidí que solamente conectaría los colores R,G,B con sus tierras y las señales HSYNC y VSYNC. Es decir conecte los pines 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 13 y 14 de un conector DB15 macho con los correspondientes de otro DB15 macho. Con esos 8 pines la señal VGA se muestra sin problema en el monitor, a 9 metros de distancia de este teclado.

Si lo que hice está mal agradecería que me lo dijeran. Si está bien y esto ya se había discutido con anterioridad sepan ustedes disculpar, no lo encontré en el buscador del foro.

Y ahora de vuelta al trabajo


----------



## pic-man

Para cables más largos conectar esos 8 pines no es suficiente. Ahora ocupé un cable de 17 metros así que decidí usar UTP de nuevo pero el resultado fue muy malo. La señal se veía en el otro extremo (donde tenía conectado un cañon, videoproyector o como lo conozcan) pero los colores se veían muy apagados. Lo que hice fue conectar además los pines 5, 9, 12 y 15 usando otro cable UTP.

Al final tuve que tirar 2 cables para conectar los 12 pines.


----------



## tecnogirl

Gracias, he tomado nota. Tengo una duda, los monitores que conectas son los tradicionales de tubo de rayos catodicos o los nuevos LCD ?. Salu2.


----------



## pic-man

He usado unicamente monitores LCD y un cañón.


----------



## joseuzin

queria preguntarte hasta que limite anda el utp, sino que otro cable puede ponerse para no usar 2 utp, que diferencia tenes al usarle los otros pines para alargar la distancia??

saludos
jose


----------



## pic-man

Hola, volví a hacer la prueba de hacer un cable de 17m pero ahora lo hice con un solo UTP igual que el que utilicé en el primer post y el resultado fue muy bueno, no se por qué la vez pasada tuve que utilizar 2 cables, pero con un solo UTP el video se ve bien.

Ahora, se ve bien pero no muy bien, se ve cierta interferencia en la señal, pero solo se aprecia cuando el color de la imagen es blanco o muy claro. He leido que usando cable STP ese problema se elimina.


----------



## joseuzin

queria preguntarte como puedo hacer para pasar de un conector vga a una entrada de supervideo o RCA, tengo una notebook con salida VGA y la tengo que conectar a un sistema de videconferencia que tiene entrada de supervideo y RCA, hay que comprar un adaptador de señal o como tengo que hacer???


----------



## tecnogirl

joseizin: Leete el manual del sistema de videoconferencia... Saludos


----------



## joseuzin

ya lo lei por eso pregunto, el sistema es un sony pcs-1


----------



## cannabis_68

Hola que tal....
Tengo una extensión que hice para un proyector y una PC, el cable es de 20 mts y lo compre nuevo; desafortunadamente tuve que cortarlo para poder pasarlo por un obstáculo y volver a soldarlo, pero ahora la señal de video que llega al final se ve muy mal y con mucho ruido, ojala pudieran recomendarme algo, no se ponerle un amplificador o algo que pudiera solucionar el problema.


----------



## tecnogirl

cannabis_68: Que clase de cable usaste ?. Por aca en un Foro se habló de usar un UTP clase 5 que parece funcionó...
Saludos


----------



## moises95

¿Este esquema vale para hacer el cable vga?







¿Las estrellitas esas que van junto con cada color son la tierra de cada color ¿no? Entonces un par del cable utp lo uso para un color y su ground ¿No?

¿El pin 10 y 5 de tierra no son necesarios a poca distancia?

¿Que categoria de cable UTP uso, 5 o 5e?

Otra cosa ¿Que es el Monitor ID Bit ?


----------



## Josefe17

OFFTopic:
Moisés95 y sus preguntas

Respondo, los cables de ID CREO  que son para interconectar señal de datos pc y monitor.

Para una emergencia: coges un UTP y conectas  un par para cada color, rojo, verde y azul. El cable de color con la señal y cada uno de su cable trenzado blanco-color a tierra, es decir mandas 3 veces la tierra pero apantallando cada canal RGB. El par que te sobra para las sincronías. No lo he probado pero así lo haría. Eso sí, en los conectores une todas las tierras entre sí como en el dibujo y en la unión suelda las tres tierras blancas a mandar entre sí.


----------



## moises95

Josefe17 dijo:


> y en la unión suelda las tres tierras blancas a mandar entre sí.



Eso no lo entiendo


----------



## masaru

como indica el dibujo , las estrellitas son el blindaje de cada color , fijate en el esquema y verás que se unen en el pin 5 y 10 ; esta es la conexion a masa. 
Del lado de R-G-B no va a masa.


----------



## moises95

masaru dijo:


> como indica el dibujo , las estrellitas son el blindaje de cada color , fijate es el esquema y verás que se unen en el pin 5 y 10 ; esta es la conexion a masa.
> Del lado de R-G-B no va a masa.



El 10 tambien a masa? Hay se ve que esta casi unido pero creo que no


----------



## masaru

Sip , el pin10 va a masa. Tengo dudas del pin5 , yo tengo masa pin4 .
   En algunos monitores el pin5 se usa como control (creo ) pero si lo mandas a masa debería funcionar.


----------



## moises95

¿Como se monta la carcasa del conector VGA? Me trae un monton de tornillos y cosas que no tengo ni idea donde van. 

Dejo fotos en un rar, archivo docx

Ver el archivo adjunto 100NIKON.rar

No le he puesto esas cosas que trae. Solo le e puesto los tornillos para cerrar la tapa con sus tuercas y los otros 2 tornillos para poder atornillar en la tarjeta gráfica


----------



## masaru

no pude ver tus fotos ; que es lo que querés conectar al monitor ?


----------



## moises95

masaru dijo:


> no pude ver tus fotos ; que es lo que querés conectar al monitor ?



Hablo de la carcasa del conector db15, que no se armarla, me sobran tornillos y piezas. Esas piezas con forma de puente y 2 agujeros me sobran, las otras 2 igual, solo he puesto 2 tornillo para que se quede cerrada la carcasa y los 2 tornillos en izqueirda y derecha para poder atornillar al vga de la pantalla o tarjeta grafica

¿Se ven ahora las imagenes?
http://i40.tinypic.com/289brc5.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/qsw2kl.jpg


----------



## masaru

Fácil moises !

 2 tornillos y tuerca para el cuerpo de la ficha.
                   2 tornillos y las arandelas cuadradas para anclar la ficha a la tarjeta. 
                      la arandelas van entre la cabeza del tornillo y la carcasa plástica.

                   2 tor. cortos y las dos 1/2 omega son el prensa cable , que van dentro de la ficha


----------



## moises95

Tengo un stp 5e forrado cómo con aluminio y un hilo sin cubierta que hace contacto con la maya que parece aluminio. ¿Ese hilo se conecta a la chapa ¿No?

El cable ya está armado, con las 8 conexiones que están puestas al principio del post, pin 1 2 3 6 7 8 13 y 14, pero no me funciona, no sale nada en la pantalla, y los 8 pines tienen continuidad, que esta bien soldado, hasta la carcasa del conector tiene continuidad.

Dejo un esquema de como he conectado de conector a conector. De pin  a pin, sin unir entre ellas las tierras de los colores.



Creo que los 3 pines de tierra de los colores debería unirlos y no dejarlos separados como en el esque que he puesto. O que he hecho mal.

Solucionado!, al final el problema ha sido mio con las sincronizaciones, soldé la vertical en el pin 12 ya la he puesto en el 14 y se ve bien el con cable stp 5e


----------



## cristianpanama

Hola mis saludos ante todo y dar mis gracias por caer en este foro tan interesante. 
Bueno paso a comentar el problema que estoy teniendo al querer conectar un ordenador con salidas vga a un televisor que sólo tiene entradas hdmi, motivo por la que e adquirido un conversor de señal de analógica a digital; hasta todo bien.

La Imagen 1 de las adjuntas

 Ahora el cable vga que tengo es de 13 metros con 15 pines dónde no me están funcionando 4, que paso a mostrar en la imagen, los resultados con un círculo son los que no tiene continuidad. 

La Imagen 2

Lo que no se, es cual configuración deben tener los pines al ser soldados, ya que me e decidido a creer mi cable vga por mi. Con un cable de 2 metros que tengo de 15 pines todos con continuidad me funciona la conversión de la señal perfectamente, el problema es al colocarle el de 13 metros, me aparece en el PC dispositivo vga y al conectar el de 2 metros sale en las configuraciones de resolución vga to hdmi que es la manera correcta para poder ver la imagen en el televisor. 

Aquí otras imágenes de los cables que habló:

 Las Imágenes 3 y 4

Está imagen que muestro aquí es el cable de 2 metros cortados para ver como están soldados los cables en los diferentes pines, cosa que no me a quedado nada claro, si me pudieran ayudar a solucionar el problema del cable de 15 pines en su forma de soldarlo. 

Las imágenes 5 y 6

Le agradezco de antemano a esta comunidad que acabo de conocer.


----------



## analogico

cristianpanama dijo:


> Está imagen que muestro aquí es el cable de 2 metros cortados para ver como están soldados los cables en los diferentes pines, cosa que no me a quedado nada claro, si me pudieran ayudar a solucionar el problema del cable de 15 pines en su forma de soldarlo.


 en el primer mensaje  http://pinouts.ru/Video/VGA15_pinout.shtml
dice que hace cada pin 
si te fijas en el conector vga debe estar marcado cual es el pin 1

 en el cable de 13 metros  y 9 pines  y en el cable de este hilo
de 8 pines

falta conectar los  pìnes de datos   ese es el problema 

pero es cosa de colocar la  resolucion de forma manual
y funciona


----------



## cristianpanama

analogico dijo:


> en el primer mensaje
> dice que hace cada pin
> si te fijas en el conector vga debe estar marcado cual es el pin 1
> 
> en el cable de 13 metros  y 9 pines  y en el cable de este hilo
> de 8 pines
> 
> falta conectar los  pines de datos   ese es el problema
> 
> pero es cosa de colocar la  resolución de forma manual
> y funciona



Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta, creo entender que lo que me dices es conectar los cables 12 y 15 que es lo que le veo a diferencia del de 2 metros que serian esos los de datos.
Cuando dices de colocar la resolución manual a que te refieres.


----------



## analogico

cristianpanama dijo:


> Cuando dices de colocar la resolución manual a que te refieres.


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2736752/es

eso


----------



## cristianpanama

Hola analógico te quería mostrar el cable de 13 metros que tengo, solamente me vienen 4 hilos delgados que son: rojo, Negro, marrón, blanco trae 3 gruesos que dentro viene su respectiva malla, estos son de color rojo, verde y azul; el que cubre a todos los cable de color plateado y 1 de bronce que será el porta tierra. 
Mi pregunta es ¿cómo debo soldar estos cables para que salga la imagen en el televisor hdmi. Estoy volviéndome loco con este problema, o si tengo que comprar algún cable con más hilos. 

Aquí una imagen del cable interno 
Muchas gracias


----------



## analogico

cristianpanama dijo:


> Hola analógico te quería mostrar el cable de 13 metros que tengo, solamente me vienen 4 hilos delgados que son: rojo, Negro, marrón, blanco trae 3 gruesos que dentro viene su respectiva malla, estos son de color rojo, verde y azul; el que cubre a todos los cable de color plateado y 1 de bronce que será el porta tierra.
> Mi pregunta es ¿cómo debo soldar estos cables para que salga la imagen en el televisor hdmi. Estoy volviéndome loco con este problema, o si tengo que comprar algún cable con más hilos.
> 
> Aquí una imagen del cable interno Ver el archivo adjunto 108128
> Muchas gracias



cual es el problema

no se puede poner ni en forma manual la resolucion
acabo de mirar y tu conversor
http://www.etekcity.com/p-197-vga-t...h-audio-1080p-upscaler-pc-laptop-to-hdtv.aspx
solo soporta

700x400 @ 85Hz
640x480 @ 60Hz
800x480 @ 60Hz
1024x768 @ 60Hz
1280x720 @ 60Hz
1280x768 @ 60 Hz
asi que es elegir alguna que coincida con tu tv

si no se puede poner en forma manual
quizas tu conversor necesite las señales de datos
y en ese caso *no se puede soldar lo que no existe*




y no salia mejor usar directamente  una tarjeta de video con salida hdmi


----------



## cristianpanama

analogico dijo:


> cual es el problema
> 
> no se puede poner ni en forma manual la resolucion
> acabo de mirar y tu conversor
> 
> solo soporta
> 
> 700x400 @ 85Hz
> 640x480 @ 60Hz
> 800x480 @ 60Hz
> 1024x768 @ 60Hz
> 1280x720 @ 60Hz
> 1280x768 @ 60 Hz
> asi que es elegir alguna que coincida con tu tv
> 
> si no se puede poner en forma manual
> quizas tu conversor necesite las señales de datos
> y en ese caso *no se puede soldar lo que no existe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y no salia mejor usar directamente  una tarjeta de vídeo con salida hdmi



Hola analógico, antes que nada darte las gracias por tus respuesta. El problema es que la imagen ni siquiera se me muestra en la televisión, al conectar este cable de 13 metros solo me da la opción de ponerla como vga, pero al poner el otro cable vga de 2 metros automáticamente se muestra la imagen diciéndome vga to hdmi.
Yo lo que veo que en el de 2 metros tiene los 15 pines activos y el de 13 metros solo tiene 11 pines funcionando. Quisiera saber cuales son esos pines de mas que necesito soldar para tener señal en el de 13 metros.
Las especificaciones en el manual del conversor me dice que soporta resolución en hd como te lo muestro en la imagen a continuación.


----------



## analogico

cristianpanama dijo:


> Hola analógico, antes que nada darte las gracias por tus respuesta. El problema es que la imagen ni siquiera se me muestra en la televisión, al conectar este cable de 13 metros solo me da la opción de ponerla como vga, pero al poner el otro cable vga de 2 metros automáticamente se muestra la imagen diciéndome vga to hdmi.
> Yo lo que veo que en el de 2 metros tiene los 15 pines activos y el de 13 metros solo tiene 11 pines funcionando. Quisiera saber cuales son esos pines de mas que necesito soldar para tener señal en el de 13 metros.
> Las especificaciones en el manual del conversor me dice que soporta resolución en hd como te lo muestro en la imagen a continuación.





los que estan con la flecha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aca  http://pinouts.ru/Video/VGA15_pinout.shtml

 12 y  15   pero por el largo se necesita un buen cable para hacer la conexion


otra opcion es usar el cable  vga de 2 metros  que funciona y un cable hdmi de 15 metros


----------



## cristianpanama

analogico dijo:


> los que estan con la flecha
> 
> 12 y 15 pero por el largo se necesita un buen cable para hacer la conexion
> 
> 
> otra opcion es usar el cable vga de 2 metros que funciona y un cable hdmi de 15 metros


 
Bueno nada muchas gracias por todo, mañana voy a comprar unos conectores y hacer la prueba soldando los pines 12 y 15 y si esto no me funciona me decantare con esa opción de comprar el cable hdmi de 15 metros, ¿crees que haría falta pedir alguno específico o cualquiera valdría? 
Lo que más me _molesta_ fue que compré dos vga de 15 metros, el primero de 14 pines y pensé que era por eso, pero después compre el de 15 pines y nada, si hubiera sabido desde un principio que era de la forma que estaba soldado me ahorraría uno. 
Ojalá y me funcione al hacer la prueba mañana. 

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración.


----------



## analogico

cristianpanama dijo:


> Bueno nada muchas gracias por todo, mañana voy a comprar unos conectores y hacer la prueba soldando los pines 12 y 15 y si esto no me funciona me decantare con esa opción de comprar el cable hdmi de 15 metros, ¿crees que haría falta pedir alguno específico o cualquiera valdría?
> Lo que más me _molesta_ fue que compré dos vga de 15 metros, el primero de 14 pines y pensé que era por eso, pero después compre el de 15 pines y nada, si hubiera sabido desde un principio que era de la forma que estaba soldado me ahorraría uno.
> Ojalá y me funcione al hacer la prueba mañana.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu colaboración.


 los hdmi van por versiones creo que la 1.4 es la ultima
lo ideal seria que te probaran el cable con la caja convertidora  antes de comprarlo


----------



## cristianpanama

analogico dijo:


> los hdmi van por versiones creo que la 1.4 es la ultima
> lo ideal seria que te probaran el cable con la caja convertidora  antes de comprarlo



El problema es que suelo comprar por Internet y ese el detalle, porque si lo compras en tiendas físicas te sale un ojo de la cara. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## voltioloco

Bueno. Buenas madrugadas. Quiero armar un adaptador VGA-hembra. a VGA-hembra para unir 2 cables VGA de monitor normales y hacer una extension.  Ya tengo los sockets DB15 y el cable Utp.   Mi pregunta es ahora: ¿Es el mismo conexionado que para hacer un adaptador VGA-Macho a VGA -Macho? Si no; ¿Como seria el esquema? Gracias por su ayuda de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es el mismo conexionado


----------

